# GTA V is coded in Java?



## jonthedit (Aug 5, 2014)

After looking at the 'confirmed leaked' source code image of Grand Theft Auto V's "Heists" DLC, I noticed the formatting has a high resemblance of Java. Then again, there are other programming languages that also end in a semicolon;


----------



## ilman (Aug 5, 2014)

That's C++ most likely. Nobody programs high-end games in Java, since it's too slow.


----------



## Minox (Aug 5, 2014)

Java's syntax is largely based upon C & C++ and for that reason alone you can't just look at what I assume to be constants being declared to determine the programming language being utilized. I highly doubt they'd use Java for game development though.


----------



## Oxybelis (Aug 5, 2014)

It's just internal style for configuration files. Like .inf or .ini in Windows.

All high end games on consoles use mixed C, C++ lang with various other langs for scripting.


----------



## hippy dave (Aug 5, 2014)

I recognise that equals symbol, it must be QuickBasic.


----------



## Foxi4 (Aug 5, 2014)

Seeing that heists are online content, I wouldn't be surprised if they were made in Java to facilitate live updates while the rest of the game is pre-compiled in C++, although the snippet above doesn't prove that theory. I've seen it done in multiplayer games before.


----------



## migles (Aug 5, 2014)

a very high demanding game codded in a (shitty) virtual machine? are you nuts?


----------



## sandytf (Aug 5, 2014)

That appears to be a snippet from either some type of configuration/data file or a scripting language. Assuming normal coding practices are in use, that can't be Java, C, or C++ since the "variable" names are in all capitals. Normally, names in all capitals represent constant values, but the displayed lines of code do not specify data types. If that code was Java, C, or C++, then the code would have to be assigning values to already declared variables (not constants) and go against a very common naming convention. Additionally, the code appears to be using parentheses to indicate comments. This is not possible in Java, C, or C++.


----------

